# Sold my first t-shirt! Whooop! Whooop!



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I opened my online store on August 12. Started uploading froogle feeds on August 13. Ran my first Adwords ad yesterday, Aug 31. And Today, Sep 1, I got my first sale! Whooooot! I made $6.50 profit on it. Now to make more & better designs and do a lot more advertising and sell many more t-shirts! I was feeling really bummed out and grouchy yesterday. Business was looking dismal. But now I'm feeling better. BTW, I got two clicks from Adwords which cost me 20 cents each. I dunno if I got my sale from Adwords or Froogle. I don't have my site listed on any search engines or directories yet. One thing I've learned in this business, you either advertise or you die. No wonder the world is so full of advertising.


----------



## Spreading love (Aug 19, 2005)

Congratulations, 

May you continue with more success. I agree with you in regards to advertising. The more you advertise the more you increase your chance of sales.

Spreading Love


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Congrats on your first sale! 

That's an awesome feeling knowing someone else dug your design enough to pull out their wallet and add it to their wardrobe!

You didn't setup any tracking with adwords to see if the sale came from there? If so, .40 cents isn't a bad amount to spend to make a $6.50


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Its always going to be slow to start. Search engines take a long time to index you and get the page rank up, takes time to optimze the site for search engines and people alike... develop more designs... etc. I think I've sold all of 2 shirts to people that we didn't know so far, and probably lost the value of those with some failed Google Adwords. So, I'll tweak a few things and try again =) I finally moved up to Pagerank 1 instead of 0, wahoo ;P (Sites with no SEO and 0-1 linkbacks usually get about a 4... it just takes time)

A friend of mine runs www.syswear.com and he said he barely sold any shirts his first year (say, once a month), but now he's doing several per day.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The first sale is always the best. I remember when I sold my first shirt. I will never forget that day. After 1 1/2 years in the biz though, it doesnt really get me too exited .


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrads buddy - Keep it going.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Make them pay by cheque, then frame it! Or at least frame the invoice!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I still remember my first online sale way back when (1996). I didn't even accept credit cards and had a site on AOL, but some lady from Brooklyn mailed me a money order and took the time to print out my crappy text mail order form that I made up in notepad and wanted a large t-shirt. Man, that was IT for me. I was hooked.


----------



## richie rich (Jan 9, 2007)

congrats,brother i just know the feeeeling and i havn't sold one. either though i havn't started yet.keep it going and let me know how your website coming again keep the press running and the sells coming.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

COngrats! Nutting like making money and better yet making money off something you made


----------



## firstbornonly (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrads !!!! Theres nothing like that first sell and then seeing someone wear what u poured ur heart n. I made some 4 some guys at my job n later they came back telling me that some people at another jobsite wanted me 2 do theres as well, so i agree theres nothing like that feeling. Best wishes


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I gotta admit, even though I sale almost all mine to the same few people, I still fell like "HELL YEAH!" when I see that check/PayPal notice/deposit email.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhh Just reading about a first sale is awsome! I can't wait! We technically had our first sale.... My mom bought some blank shirts for my dad for christmas.. and while we made a profit.. It didnt feel the same, I'm still anxious for the day we get a phone call or an email with an order! And we actually have to PRINT a shirt for someone =) 

We did frame our first 1$ in with our business license though.. so I guess it is kind of official.. hehe 

I am working on adding a shopping cart to our web page now, so that way we can advertise more for our web page, and hopefully things will start rolling =)


CONGRATULATIONS again on the first sale!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I still remember my first online sale way back when (1996). I didn't even accept credit cards and had a site on AOL, but some lady from Brooklyn mailed me a money order and took the time to print out my crappy text mail order form that I made up in notepad and wanted a large t-shirt. Man, that was IT for me. I was hooked.


Talk about old school!  

Bougie, congrats on the sale. Hopefully, there will be many more to come!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Vtec44 said:


> Bougie, congrats on the sale. Hopefully, there will be many more to come!


I hope there was since that sale was over a year ago


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh what the heck? Who brought this thread back to life???? Oh nevermind!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Vtec44 said:


> Who brought this thread back to life????


Zombiethread neeeds braaaaaainsssssssss........


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Zombiethread neeeds braaaaaainsssssssss........


Where's my chainsaw.. I'll make sure it stays dead this time!


----------



## Marcwest (Dec 8, 2006)

I know this thread is old, but i too have sold my first shirt, although not online, it was in the streets. It has been pretty hard these past couple of days, i got the shirts on the 10th, a lot of people where saying they were going to buy the shirt, but they didn't. Then, we dont have any tags, and its basically a shirt with a design on it, but i like it and we are working towards bigger things. So I am happy with the progress we are making...and it will get there.


----------



## rook1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't wait to pop my cherry


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I started designing tshirts over 10 years ago. I have had two websites going and I dont sell via the net but when I am out vending, I have a line of customers.

I am not giving up on the idea internet sales. Actually, I am trying to focus on printing and not so much sales. I have terrific designs and have more in mind. 

I dont know if I want another company making money off my designs. I know its like selling out of a store which I have done. But the stores I have used are more personal/business as oppose to a company on the net.

I know one of my popular designs, I was a vendor at a major fest here in L.A., we shared expensives of about $350 each for a three weekend event. This was my first time out with this new design. I sold $300 in tshirts for the first weekend. I could not believe the response. My booth partners were in disbelief. The next two weekends were profit.

I will be vending this same fest again this year, but plan on being even more ready for the buying customers as well as sharing my printing services.

It is a great feeling when you see your ideas working esp when it comes to making money and your work is appreciated.


----------



## zombiepenguin (Aug 5, 2011)

So do you think Google Adwords works pretty good?


----------



## aggieeight (May 20, 2009)

Congrads! There's only one thing better than selling your first shirt. And thats seeing someone in your shirt that you dont even know. Great job dude. Continue to muv forward.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your first sale, man!!


----------



## ChadBenaiah (Aug 14, 2011)

This post was started in 2005. I wonder if he is still selling t-shirts....????


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

or alive for that matter


----------



## Rellz (Aug 12, 2011)

Convrats how do u make your shirtx im trying to make my first $1 but dont know what kind of system to use


----------



## ameerulislam (Aug 11, 2011)

ChadBenaiah said:


> This post was started in 2005. I wonder if he is still selling t-shirts....????


I'm wondering too. 6 years old thread suddenly back live again. It was revived once in 2007 and it has been revived again now.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

I find your effort inspiring.


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

it's always a great feeling when you sell that first shirt. Congrats


----------

